# Swollen Tongue?



## Danish (Dec 5, 2017)

He is 2+ years old and I've never had a problem with him. Very active and eats a lot. I noticed this today and noticed he also got very skinny. He is also a bit lethargic and is not normally covered in substrate. Does anyone know what this is? It looks like the tongue as its hanging from his mouth but after doing some googling, it can be his stomach?

https://imgur.com/a/RNNFf

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Start reading at post #13 by Ed...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...apppears-have-guts-hanging-out-its-mouth.html

Hope this helps...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes that is an everted stomach. The frogs can do this for a number of reasons and it can be a normal event to a crisis depending on the root cause. Frogs can on their own evert their stomach to get rid of something that is irritating them whether it is an unpalatable invertebrate to ingesting some foreign particle while feeding to a severe illness. If the frog seems to be unable to return the stomach to its normal position then it is more of an emergency and some supportive care is required while you contact some medical help. First remove the frog from the cage and gently rinse the particles sticking to the stomach off and place the frog in a shoe box or other kind of cage that can sustain a high humidity with brown paper towels that have been moistened with water. This keeps the stomach clean and hydrated to prevent damage from drying or contact with other materials. 
Once this is done, you should contact a vet to assist in returning the stomach to its proper position and to determine if the tissues are damaged or there is an infection or other problem at hand. If the underlying causes are due to eating something it decided it didn't like the prognosis is generally good, if it is due to an underlying infection (see the emergency supportive thread) then the length of time to treatment is crucial. 


some comments 

Ed


----------

